# Best 1:20.3 people



## PINE RIDGE (Feb 1, 2014)

Who sells the best pre-painted people for 1:20.3 Fn3 ? Looking for 1900 to 1940 era people to work on my logging / light freight Pine Ridge RR. Any ideas or pics would be great.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I often use the ones from *Fun & Games*.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll echo for Fun & Games' figures. Most of my figures come from them. The figures come from various sources, but the vast majority of them are very good sculptures and are well-painted. The web page does not look to have been updated in a while, and some of the figures I have do not appear to be on there. 

Later,

K


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

yes fun and games
Dennis


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

PINE RIDGE said:


> Who sells the best pre-painted people for 1:20.3 Fn3 ? Looking for 1900 to 1940 era people to work on my logging / light freight Pine Ridge RR. Any ideas or pics would be great.


Richard does beautiful work at http://scalehumans.com. Not sure if they are painted. 

Neil


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

James Barnett makes these: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

SLM in Baltimore has a few decent figures in the timeframe you are looking at.


Oops - the website says they are gone through Oct. ?? http://www.slmonline.com/


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

probably camping in their RV?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Plug Neil. I offer some textured figures on Shapeways now, but I'm not real thrilled with how they turn out compared to the hand painted ones I have of my own.
Here is a link to one of the 1:20 scale figures. There are others on my shop.
https://www.shapeways.com/product/N...t-hand-in-pocket-full-color?optionId=56669641


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

testing


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

rkapuaala said:


> Thanks for the Plug Neil.


He did ask who sold the best!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Again,,, Thanks Neil.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just an update. I no longer maintain my own web server at ScaleHumans.com is for sale | HugeDomains. I sell exclussively through Shapeways at ScaleHumans by rkapuaala - Shapeways Shops. I also occassionally sell my test prints [printed on my own printers] upon request. NOTE: The level of detail and quality of the prints vary since they are test prints and that will be reflected in the price difference from buying them at shapeways.


----------

